# where do you sell guns?



## Awhite08 (Jul 28, 2012)

Where can i sell a gun at since its not allowed on here


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Floridaguntrader.com


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

The shopper & also there is that free one thats comes out on Thursday?:thumbsup:


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

http://gulfcoastgunforum.com/forum.php


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxfish4fun (Oct 22, 2007)

why did this change,we use to,suppose my ad will be getting deleted soon


----------



## XnotedgeanymoreX (Mar 15, 2010)

The Thrifty Nickle allows them in their sporting goods section. 

Having said that Craigslist gets many more views, but firearms violate their terms of use and if (and when) the ad gets enough flags it will be removed. They usually stay up long enough to sell though...


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

We have lots of users over on our site buying, selling, and trading guns, you're welcome to join us!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

gun show this weekend in ft Walton


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I never see any guns for sale on the gun forum for some reason. It always says "No posts in this forum".


----------



## Flyin&Fishin (May 25, 2012)

olesoandso said:


> I never see any guns for sale on the gun forum for some reason. It always says "No posts in this forum".


You have to sign up and join the forum. I had the same problem when trying to view as a visitor, but as soon as I signed up I was able to view the posts.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

fish4fun said:


> why did this change,we use to,suppose my ad will be getting deleted soon


people were using this forum as their own gun shop of selling guns...so the owner said no more...and poof it went


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I gotta ask. Why is it ok to buy and sell guns on one forum and not the other? Does the gun forum have some special license or something? Seems if one can do it they all could. I was under the impression that the ban on weapon sales was temporary, is that still the case or not? *


----------



## ilintner (Jun 9, 2011)

The owners of each forum make their own rules. Nothing illegal about it, no license required... 

I also thought it was temporary on this site, not sure what happened with that.


----------

